# Eating dirt



## Angi (Jun 4, 2010)

I am sorry if this question has already been answered. I think I have seen it asked before, but can't find and old thread with the answer. Here goes~ I put my CDT in an outside (not finished ) play area so I could clean my RV and he could get some sunshine. As soon as I put him in he started eating the dirt. It was a little bit moist, but not a lot. I picked a Fruitless Mulberry leaf and gave it to him , but he just took another bite of dirt. I thought he would have a blast digging, but now I am afraid to put him back in the play area. It was his first time trying it out. I had to trim the tree (or butcher it) so it would get more sun and I had to let the dirt dry out. We had a rainy year. I still need to add more dirt and plants. Should I put sod down so he can't get to the dirt. I thought digging would be good for him.
BTW~ I say him, but he is a baby and I have no clue what sex he is.
Thanks for any advise!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it just regular dirt? That is really interesting. Some torts would want to eat dirt because they see white specs of minerals in it and feel they have a mineral deficiency, such as calcium. In that case, you could try providing a cuttlebone. If the tort is eating more than a couple bites of dirt, I would not let it stay in that area because large amounts of any substrate can cause impaction. What substrate do you use in the regular enclosure? I'm curious if it is something suitable for outdoor use too, like a mulch or whatever. I would also agree the dirt is preferable to sod, but you can't have him eat the dirt. How many bites was it? Any chance it was just a few test bites and then he stopped? It is normal for a tort to test out something, but you want them to stop. Because he is a baby, make sure you have a secure enclosure if he is going to be out of your line of sight, which may involve putting wire over the top of the fencing. Hopefully someone else has some ideas as I'm not quite sure--I mostly wanted clarification.


----------



## Angi (Jun 6, 2010)

It was dirt that washed down a hill onto my basketball court. I put it in a deck box that I am fixing up for them. My yard does not have a safe enough place for them to run free in yet. We have lots of predators and they are only about 4 inches. They have a cuttle bone and I give them calcium sprinkled on their food about once a day. The substrate in their enclosure is a shedded bark. I think it is called something like forrest floor. After two bites I took him out of the box. The dirt was a loose sandy dirt. After I put him in his regular cardboard outside box he started eating the leaf I had given him. I plan ti get some soil and worm castings and plant the box. Should I use sod or grass seed. If I use sod do I soak it to get rid of chemical fertalizers?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 6, 2010)

If you cannot get organic sod, if it were me, I would wait 3-6 months to let my tort be on it. Soaking it does not get rid of systemic chemicals. Also watch out for the sod with the mesh on the bottom as torts can get stuck in it if they dig. I would buy some without the mesh. What about planting tortoise grazing mix? It will come in looking like grass with a bunch of little sprout plants of broadleafs. You can even add some spring mix or other types of seeds with it. When they aren't in the box, you can pull some food from it for them even. I would put him in that area again and see if it is more than two bites. He might stop after twp...

Otherwise, using some sort of substrate over the dirt (like the forest floor, which I think is cypress) is a possibility besides using seeds or sod, especially since it is in a box, not your yard. I'd vote first for the seed mix (grazing is great for them), then the plain dirt or organic potting soil (or the substrate if he continues to eat it), and some type of grass as a last choice.


----------



## Missy (Jun 6, 2010)

They do the craziest things. I had to remove the Cypress mulch because Tank would eat huge chunks and I thought he would choke or get plugged up. If it is garden dirt I would not think a few bites would hurt him, maybe he needs something in it. I have heard of kids eating dirt (crazy kids) Be carful with the organic dirt if you read the fine print some add lime. Good luck.


----------



## Angi (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought tortoise seed mix a few months ago and I am not having much luck growing it. I forgot about the plastic netting in sod. What type of grass should I grow? When I feed them Brumuda that I pulled out of my yard ( it was stray grass thay I did not plant on purpose) one of then chocked on it. I quit giving it to them afrter that. We have a farmers market here and an organic farm I will see what I can get. Is organic soil better than worm castings? Is that something I would get an Home Depot?
Thanks for the great info.


----------

